# Where is the Thermostat?



## PurpleSageRighter (Jan 6, 2006)

I have an '89 Stanza, Sedan, 4 dr, for which I am attempting to replace the thermostat.

I am looking at the housing on which the upper radiator hose is attached at the engine. The housing is on the firewall side of the engine with several sensor attachments (elec, etc) coming out of it, but the housing itself appears to be a part of the manifold (?).

I have removed a nut and washer (upper) and a bolt (lower), but the device to which the upper radiator hose is attached still appears to be one piece with the engine.

I can find no maintenance manual at the local library, and a review of a Chilton's manual at the local auto supply store reveals no helpful information, picture, or diagram (much less a written description). THIS SHOULD NOT BE THIS HARD!

Can someone help me out please? With much appreciation, e-me at support at purplesagerighters dot com.

Joseph


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not sure on an 89 but in my 90 the thermostat is located at the front of the engine near the waterpump. I realize these are different models but it might help. If you follow the LOWER hose from the radiator, you will find it connects to a solid pipe that runs behind the exhaust manifold up against the engine. Then at the passenger side of the car the pipe connects to the thermostat housing. There looks to be 3 bolts connecting the housing to the engine and maybe a couple of more connecting the pipe to the thermostat housing. I think you can leave the pipe to housing bolts in place if you remove the one bolt that holds the pipe to the block. Then it will flex enough connected to the lower hose to replace the thermostat. Good luck and let us know how you come out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this link:

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/17/f0/23/0900823d8017f023.jsp


----------



## rockin ronnie (Aug 29, 2005)

Just removed my thermostat on my 92 stanza, it wasn't a treat as it was the first and hopefully the last time I change it. A couple of points that you want to keep in mind. 

Contrary to the previous posting that you don't have the remove the pipe attached to the side of the housing IT DOES need to be removed. The reason is that the pipe doesn't flex enough to allow the housing to move far enough back to get the thermostat out and the surfaces cleaned up properly. Incidentally, there are two bolts, one on top and bottom, that you will want to loosen prior to loosening the actual four on the housing. The one on the bottom is a BIT** to get at and then out. Ultimatley I ended up heating it to break the bead. 

Once you have the side pipe removed the housing comes off extremely easy. However be careful re-installing , I broke my housing putting it back in, don't ask me how. 

Another tip to keep in mind ... Start ONLY the four bolts on teh housing then start and tighten the two side pipe bolts, you will save yourself a lot of heartache. 

If you are ambitous and want to save time, remove the alternator you can see what you are doing as well save the scrapes on your hands. 

Thats all the tips I can offer, hopefully they are not to late to help you out. 

Good Luck and let us know how you make out. 

Good Luck!


----------



## hotrodpc (Jan 24, 2008)

*PITA Thermostat*

I have to ageee with Rockin Ron, It is not a fun job changing the thermostat. Yes, you do indeed have to remove the 2 bolts to the pipe connected to the thermostat housing, and then there are the 4 bolts to the housing, 2 of which are hidden by the alternator. Much easier just to face the fact of removing the alternator for accessibility and visibility to make sure you have the surfaces clean for a nice seal and no knuckle busters and wrist scratches. I tried to save time and got it apart with the alternator inplace, but then after the cuts and not being able to see, I took the alternator off for reassembly. All is good now, but it was a PITA job for what in most cases is an easy task.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Great tips guys, I'm about to do this on my 86 stanza. Is there a bleeder screw someplace that you have to use to purge air?

Thanks,

Alan


----------

